# Navarre or PCB Pier?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Will be driving down with some friends from a Atlanta this coming Monday (5/18) through Wednesday (5/20) looking for a hot king bite. Where do you guys think will increase my chances of taking home a full yeti?


----------

